# Timberlakes/Heber



## Davpmars (May 12, 2010)

I have been window shopping" for some mountain land to build a cabin on and one of my requirments is that the area be filled with streams and areas that I can fish in. I'd like to be able to hike from my cabin to the stream.

Anybody have an idea where might be a good place for this such thing?
I saw that Timberlakes Estates (just east of Heber) is reasonable, has anyone fished that area?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My family owns a cabin up in Timberlakes. From my understanding (and please anyone feel free to correct me) but the lakes up in the development are private (especially Witts Lake).


----------



## Davpmars (May 12, 2010)

What about streams or rivers?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm used to the Manti/LaSal forest so I'm used to beaver ponds and small streams as well. I haven't investigated enough up there but there are some streams and rivers that come down that canyon. Pheaz knows the area pretty well. Where are you Pheaz? Try sending him a PM.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not all that sure on the streams inside the development. But as JUDDCT posted all lakes and ponds are private. All the streams and ponds surrounding the developement are on church ground and are treated as private property. As far as fishing the streams that feed like Witt lake there may be about 150 yards of fishable stream but that would be all. Maybe best to ask the Real Estate office hope this helps.


----------

